# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ما هو حل الاكتئاب؟

## حنين المصرية

السلام عليكم د/عادل                                                                                                     عندي مشكلة ومش عارفة أحلها ومحتاجة مساعدتك هو مفيش حل للاكتئاب والحزن المستمر بسبب أو من غير؟ مع الشكر

----------


## عباس77

ينشأ الاكتئاب عادة اما بسبب ويسمي اكتئاب تفاعلي 
واما بدون ويسمي اكتئاب ذهاني 
وسبب المرض الرئيسي نقص نسبة بعض الموصلات العصبية أهمها السيروتونين 
وعلاجه غالبا طبي مع علاج مسبب المشكلة النفسية
وكعلاج طبيعي ننصح به
كبسولات زيت السمك omega3plus كبسولة قبل الأكل بساعة 3 مرات يوميا
فيتامين AوE كبسولة قبل الأكل 3 مرات  يوميا بساعة
أقراص زنجبيل Ginger قرص 3 مرات يوميا بعد الأكل
ارتداء نظارة صفراء فاقعة اللون نظر أوشمس 
تغيير طلاء المنزل للون الأصفر الفاقع
الالغاء التام للمبات النيون الكهربي واستبدالها بالمبات الاضاءة العادية فتيلة التنجستين
كل هذا يستمر 6 شهور علي الاقل لضمان النتيجة
كل هذا مبتي علي أساس علمي و Medical concepts دون الخوض في التفاصيل
ومع أحر التمنيات بالشفاء العاجل ان شاء الله

----------


## حنين المصرية

شكرا جزيلا علي الرد بس انت مش شايف ان موضوع المبات والنظارة غريب شوية  مش شوية جدا

----------


## عباس77

اللون الأصفر يسر النظر ويمنع الاكتئاب ببساطة قول موسي  لقومه في سورة البقرة عن بقرة صفراء فاقع لونها يسر الناظرين 
وهنلك دراسات طبية مؤكدة لذلك بجانب الدراسات المؤكدة عن تأثير الألوان والأضواءعلي التركيب البيوكيميائي للانسان والدليل علي ذلك استخدامنا للمبات الزرقاء ذات طول موجي معين لعلاج الصفراء في الأطفال حديثي الولادة 
والاكتئاب تغير بيوكيميائي بالمخ
وما نشأ بيوكيميائيا  يعالج بيوكيمائيا 
واللون الأصفر الفاقع له دور كبير في ذلك
وزيت السمك يحافظ غلي التوازن البيوكيميائي بالمخ
والزنجبيل يحسن المزاج وبرفع نسبة السيروتونين
والفيتامين Aوe لازمان لمنع تأكسد زيت السمك  ويساعدان علي رفع نسبة السروتونين
وأكل الأرز والبطاطس ولحوم الأسماك يفيد في ذلك
كل هذا طبيعي 100%دون اخذ دواء واحد 
المهم الاستمرار في العلاج وستري الفرق

----------


## عباس77

التدخين من أهم أسباب الاكتئاب
لأنه ببساطة يلخبط كيمياء المخ

----------


## summar

ده يافندم علاج الاكتئاب الناتج عن قلة التعرض لاشعة الشمس
لكن هى نوع تانى
من رأيي حنين
اتكلمى
مع حد...وعبري عن نفسك..
وحددى مشاكلك علشان تعرفي تواجهيها
وكبري دماغك شوية مش تاخدى كل حاجة على اعصابك.....كمان...حاولى تعملى حاجة جديدة

----------


## summar

متكررة

----------


## اميره الحب

ال


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يادكتور انا بخاف احب دا ممكن يكون حاله نفسيه كل اما باجى اعمل علاقه مع حد واحبه او تقرب موضوع الارتباط بخاف اوى ياريت الرد يادكتور

----------


## عباس77

الاكتئاب يحدث رغم التعرض لضوء الشمس
 نتحدث هنا عن ال photochemical effect أي التأثير الكيميائي للضوء
ولو ان  الشمس لها علاقة بالموضوع 
لوضعنا مرضي الاكتئاب في الشمس حتي الاصابة بضربة شمس
وضوء الشمس أبيض وليس أصفر فاقعا
وهناك دراسات طبية علمية مؤكدة عن تأثير الطول الموجي للضوء علي الانسان
والا لماذا نستخدم الضوء الأبيض المزرق بعينه في علاج صفراء الاطفال حديثي الولادة؟
التغير البيوكيميائي المصاحب للاكتئاب يمكن علاجه بالتعرض المستمر للضوء العادي التنجستين 
الذي هو لون أقرب للأصفر 
مع الأشياء التي ذكرناها من قبل
ولو اردنا قتل انسان بجعله يقدم علي الانتحار من فرط الاكتئاب 
لعرضناه طول الوقت للمبة نيون عادية
جربوا وانتم تعرفوا؟

----------


## عباس77

أولا لا حياء في العلم
ثانيا معظم الفتيات ان لم يكن اغلبهم معرضين للاصابة بالاكتئاب المصاحب للدورة الشهرية
الذي يجدث مع بداية اسبوع التبويض حتي حدوث الدورة 
والسبب هو التغيرات الهرمونية المصاحبة لتلك الفترة 
 والعلاج هو اللا علاج بل تقبل الأمر ببساطة ومعرفة أن الامر طبيعي للغاية
والا لماذا يقول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم رفقا بالقوارير
وعلي الفتاة الا تنزعج من ذلك الامر من شعور بالرغبة في البكاء الي الحزن المكتوم الذي يثقل علي الصدر
وللتعامل مع ذلك الامر شقين 
أولهما الشق البيوكيميائي وهي الادوية الطبيعية والضوء لانهاء ذلك الامر التي ذكرناها سابقا
ثانيهما الشق الروحي بالاكثار من التسبيح خاصة لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 
ذلك ينجي من الغم
ثالثهما عدم الالتفات الي اقوال فقهاء السوء أن المرأة ناقصة عقل ودين
والا لماذا ذكر الله في القراّن نساء فضليات من امراة فرعون صاحبة الدين الي ملكة سبأ صاحبة العقل الراجح والسيدة مريم و..................................الخ
رابعا معرفة ان ذلك الحزن مرده لامر طبيعي فلا داعي للقلق

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم د/عادل                                                                                                     عندي مشكلة ومش عارفة أحلها ومحتاجة مساعدتك هو مفيش حل للاكتئاب والحزن المستمر بسبب أو من غير؟ مع الشكر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحدثنا كثيراً عن الإكتئاب بالقاعة ، وعلى اي حال ستجدي الاجابة على سؤوالك بهذا الموضـــــــوع .

مع خالص الشكر لكل من شارك بالرد.

----------


## ناصر فؤاد

العودة والتمسك بكتاب الله وخدى طاقة وابحثى عن مصدر الطاقة

----------


## نوده حمدى

::  نوده

 أزيك ياميرة الحب انا رأى فى الى أنت قولتيه بعد أزنك أن الحب دأما صادق وصدقنى ب

 بحستك  هاتعرفيه  على فكرة بنات كتيره بيكونوا عارفين ان الحب الى عيشينه بيكون 

كدب ولكن بيصمموا عليه نصيحه من اختك فى الله انا مريت بأحساسك والله العظيم لكن

صممت انى مش هاجوز الا حبيب احبه ويحبنى اكتر فى يوم بكيت أوى مش عايزه أطول 

عليكى وربنا رزقنى بأحمد حبيبى والحمد لله اتخطبنا ادعلنى  وعقبالك يارب على فكره 

متروحيش للحب خليه يجيلك أنشاء الله أحكيلك أزاى الحب جالى وأنا حاف

مع السلامة              :: 


 :Butterflygirlwhead:

----------


## نوده حمدى

:: نوده

ياجما عه ببساطة حل ألاكتأب اشكى مابداخلك لله رب 

القلوب مفرج الهموم والله العظيم مافى حد ها تفتحله قلبك بجد ألا لله عن تجارب 

كتيره بشكى للاصدقائى ولأمى ...لكن بيزيل همى هو الله جربوا حاجه مش مكلفه

صدقونى انابحبكوا فى الله والعلم والطب شئ جميل مافيش مانع لان الله سبحانه علم ا

الآنسان مالم يعلم غير ان الطب تقدم  


كلمة حق لو أنا غلطانة قلولى لو نمت وعزيز عليك زعلان معاك يكون 

حالك أيه فمابالك وممتلك القلوب لايرضى عنك صالح ربك ونفسك وقلبك بالك يرتاح

الاهم بلغت الهم فاشهد

----------

